# how to tell the sex of a corn snake



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

hello 

well i used to have a corn (which my brother now has cause im at uni) anyway ive never known, and he doesnt know the sex of the snake, and i dont just want to post pics of the snake and have ppl tell me the sex....i want to learn for myself :2thumb:

so anyway, what are the features etc which can help determine the sex, : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There are no visual characteristics that will give you a definite.

You can get a "probably" or "maybe" based on a scale count if you have the shed of the snake (and good eyesight!)

The only way to get a definite is to have it sexed by someone who knows what they are doing. This can either be done by popping with juveniles or probing with adults. This must be done by someone experienced/trained.


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

oh right! thanks for the reply 

i would love to train and learn about snakes.....but dont know how to go about it lol


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

A lot of people 'guess' the sex of the snake.... usually female:whistling2:
The best way to learn about sexing is find a good shop or breeder who would happily teach you to probe or pop snakes. Popping can guarantee you have a male, probing is the most reliable. 
I'm going through the same myself at the mo' ... learning how to sex snakes.
Persistence and a good mentor will help you greatly.:no1:


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

i wish i knew a breeder or willing shop owner near me lol.....oh well.....guess ill have to search for a mentor lol thanks for the replys : victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

quoted from dksnakes........

If you are ‘into’ alternative technology then the following method may be of interest. You need a box about 60 cm long x 20 cm wide, the height is unimportant. A piece of reflective material and 30 cm of brake pipe (this can be found on a dark night, under your neighbour's car). Fix the reflective material to the inside of one end of the box. Bore two holes in the sides of the box at the other end and thread the brake pipe through these holes. The pipe should be about 3 cm from the end of the box and about 3 cm clear of the base. Place the young snake in the centre of your box and wait. If it goes and leans on the bar, it’s a male. If it goes and admires itself in the mirror, it’s a female. I have to point out that this method is only successful if performed in the morning of the first day, of the fourth month of the year!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

eeji said:


> quoted from dksnakes........
> 
> If you are ‘into’ alternative technology then the following method may be of interest. You need a box about 60 cm long x 20 cm wide, the height is unimportant. A piece of reflective material and 30 cm of brake pipe (this can be found on a dark night, under your neighbour's car). Fix the reflective material to the inside of one end of the box. Bore two holes in the sides of the box at the other end and thread the brake pipe through these holes. The pipe should be about 3 cm from the end of the box and about 3 cm clear of the base. Place the young snake in the centre of your box and wait. If it goes and leans on the bar, it’s a male. If it goes and admires itself in the mirror, it’s a female. I have to point out that this method is only successful if performed in the morning of the first day, of the fourth month of the year!


:lol2: I'll try that tommorrow morning. Saves learning to pop and probe.


----------



## claralouise (Mar 12, 2008)

eeji said:


> quoted from dksnakes........
> 
> If you are ‘into’ alternative technology then the following method may be of interest. You need a box about 60 cm long x 20 cm wide, the height is unimportant. A piece of reflective material and 30 cm of brake pipe (this can be found on a dark night, under your neighbour's car). Fix the reflective material to the inside of one end of the box. Bore two holes in the sides of the box at the other end and thread the brake pipe through these holes. The pipe should be about 3 cm from the end of the box and about 3 cm clear of the base. Place the young snake in the centre of your box and wait. If it goes and leans on the bar, it’s a male. If it goes and admires itself in the mirror, it’s a female. I have to point out that this method is only successful if performed in the morning of the first day, of the fourth month of the year!


_Thats a Good one lol_


----------



## skeeter86 (Feb 3, 2008)

i find that female's taper almost strait away after the vent and male's stay roughly the same width and then taper down, its alot clearer in adults but normally this works with the young two, How old is the snake?


----------

